
TensorFlow: Mutating variables and control flow - morgangiraud
https://blog.metaflow.fr/tensorflow-mutating-variables-and-control-flow-2181dd238e62#.ckv2po6rx
======
morgangiraud
TL,DR:

\- I explore the different ways to manually mutate Variables in TF (content
and shape)

\- I explore how to construct control flow like an "if statement"

\- I end up and showing a weird TF behaviour when you mix those

\- Bonus: a first try at animated GIF :D

